# Help with Papers!



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey all
i have again some questions my pup is reg with ckc ( i know i know )
I found out the Mom has ukc paper and dad has adba... no i do not have any number as of now!
if i do get them is it possible that i can get him ukc or adba reg?
if i dont get anything from the breeder can i go the the breeder who has the granddaddy from the fathers site i talked to him and they go back really really far, he told me also why back when they started out with akc......
It there any hope or chance.....
thanks everybody


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok this is going to confuse you. If the dad is adba registered. the owner of the mom will have to get her adba register which can be done with a copy of her ukc papers then the litter will have to be registered in order to get adba papers. To get ukc papers. The sire would have to be inspected by a ukc inspector and a copy of his adba registration and his ped would have to be sent off with the inspectors forn. Then after the dad is registered a litter registration would have to be sent off for the whole litter to ukc register unless the pup is already a year old. I hope I haven't confused you. to break it down both parents will have to be registered with one or the other to register the litter which is easier with the adba then with they ukc. also if they dont want to register the whole litter if you can get both parents adba registered or if the dams mom an dad were ever adba register you can get a single registeration form filled out by the breeder and send it in and if its all legit and their is no paper hanging it maybe possible depending on the breeders back ground with the registery


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Okie dokie i think i fallowed it right it wasent to bad
lol
thank you sooooooooooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry its hard to explain unless you have been there and fault for papers like I have


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah and it was the breeder what could have had the chance but he didnt care and just flipped a coin or it was just cheaper i dont know why he went with the ckc and u know what i had a steal on the pup
I know were he is coming from and iv been in contact with the grandparents so i can go back both sides i hope it makes since
but i will try my best to get him were it is right!!!!!


----------

